# vietnamese giant millipede/thai giant millipede



## dannylatics (Mar 27, 2007)

Can you handle these, as in let them go up and down your arm?

Apparantly there venemous but how toxic is there venom to humans - struggling to find any info on the net!


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

Basically, its pretty known that if you get bitten - no painkiller will touch it, not even morphine and the pain sticks around for about 3 days...just why I've never wanted one


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

Just clarifying, millipede or centipede?


----------



## dannylatics (Mar 27, 2007)

sorry , i meant centipede

like this here YouTube - scolopendra subspinipes handling


----------



## Tan (May 7, 2008)

I have never kept centipedes but I have read if you get tagged you don't ever forget, they can and do bite and it is supposed to be very very painful. I know someone on here recently lost one but cannot remember who it was but I am sure they could avdvise you better.


----------



## The Wanderer (Sep 14, 2007)

The handling of any of the larger scolopendra is not recommended :crazy:


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

My step mother is Thai... When she was young she was bitten by one over there...
She has a scar on her leg, and is extremely terrified of them now... 
Nuff said.


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

Centipede venom acts similair to a bee sting, that is it works only on the pain receptors.... basically you DONT want to be bitten by these.. bite reports iv read have put them as the single most painful pain you could experience.
Some people do hold them, and take the risk. Theyr 'antennae' are very sensetive, and they explore using their fangs.. often misleading the holder into thinking their about to bite, but dont. They pinch your skin. That in itslef makes it hard to distinguish between when a bite will occur, or whether its jsut 'playing'
The speed and attitude of these are phonominal, iv had numerous variations of centis, including many Scolopendra subspinipes, and S subspinipes de haani, basically, their WAY more unpredictable than a tarantula and way less predictable.
I n my honest opinion, its not worth the risks. 
the pain isnt just insanely intense, it last for days with localised, but very big swellings.
Oh and american IQ is 10 points lower apprently, hence you'l pretty much only find americans doing it..then complaining about how unexpected it was after
Saying that Cacoseraph (Andy) is someone who knows SO MUCH about pedes, hes also got quite a high resistance to the toxins, so he induces bites and records all the info about the bite and efffects. Look out for someof his videos

>>Edit<< BTW, the toxicity i refer to is of scolopendra subspinies + sub species. They have the worst of pedes,well other than a few others.
Beautiful animals, so alien to us in every way. They demand respect though lol, ensure a sturdy, sasfe container too!


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

Also be aware that centipedes ooze venom to their legs too. You do NOT want to be bitten by one, ever. I'm terrified of them even the smaller ones.


----------



## dannylatics (Mar 27, 2007)

thanks for the info peeps, jus asked cos i ad seen yanks on youtube letting theres crawl over them and i was sure they had a bad bite to them

thanx


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

If you get a docile one its possible, but ask yourself are you willing to risk it?


----------

